# The Photo Challenge - seeking member to officially run/organise -  apply within



## Overread

In light of the mod who was in charge of this running off the competition has somewhat fallen by the wayside. So we are looking to put things back into proper order and get the competition running smooth again, however we are aware that there is a keen group who participate in the photo challenge and since the mods we have are already doing duties on the site, we're opening up to considering having a regular member run the competition.

Responsibilities will be running and organising the competition and voting each month along with general maintenance of the Photo Challenge section itself. To this end the member selected will have limited moderator privileges within this specific section of the forums. 

If you feel you can commit the time and are prepared to organise and run the competition please say so below (or in a pm if you prefer).

Example challenge:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-september-2011-alternative-album-cover.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...o-challenge-voting-poll-august-11-candid.html

FAQ (might need updating - if in doubt above example trumps FAQ)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-challenge/52496-please-read-tpf-challenge-faqs.html


----------



## MLeeK

Hmmmm... Might be interested! I'd like to know a little more!


----------



## Overread

updated post with detail links.


----------



## blueeyedsuzie

I would like to do this... I've ran and organised challenges in the past at other websites that I am a member of. What do you need from me?


----------



## MLeeK

I'm in. Let me know if you  need someone and all of the specifics!


----------



## LightSpeed

Look no further.
You have found your man.
The LightSpeed movement has only just begun.

LightSpeed - throwing hat in the ring


----------



## jamesbjenkins

LightSpeed said:


> Look no further.
> You have found your man.
> The LightSpeed movement has only just begun.
> 
> LightSpeed - throwing hat in the ring



Light has my vote, for what it's worth.  I ponied up my support today solely because his dedication to the forum really impressed me.


----------



## Robin Usagani

480sparky should do it.  He posts so many whatisit game and kept us entertained .


----------



## Overread

*attention seeking bump*


----------



## mishele

Ummmmm...so what's happening?


----------



## Destin

You should put a poll up of all the people who want to, and are qualified to do it, and let the members decide who they want to do it. If I had the time I'd think about doing it but I'm super busy lately.


----------



## mishele

mishele said:


> Ummmmm...so what's happening?


????


----------



## Robin Usagani

Seriously...  480sparky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky

I hear a train a-comin'.


----------



## Lambert77655

I've ran and organised challenges in the past at other websites that I am a member of. What do you need from me?


----------



## OscarWilde

Lambert77655 said:


> I've ran and organised challenges in the past at other websites that I am a member of. What do you need from me?



+1 He has my vote... He's from england.

 Is anyone actually doing this?


----------



## PixelRabbit

....
Maybe if we keep bumping .....


----------



## Ernicus

I can help with this if needed.  I seem to have a lot of time on my hands lately and seem to be always on here.  

I ran a fitness website for 5 years when I was a personal trainer.  I had forums which held galleries for our member to show their progress, daily journals for our members to keep online track of their fitness activities and goals, as well as discussion and advice on how to help them get there.  I used VBulletin for my forums and I am quite familiar with how to run them.  I enlisted the help of a 10 man mod team to help moderate as you all well know, 1 person simply can't do it all, it's too time consuming.  

While I am a noob to photography, I am not a noob to the internet and forums and I'd be happy to help any way I can.  It serves as a way for me to "give back" to the community that thus far has been helping me greatly in my photographic journey.


----------



## gpmccash

Has someone been given the torch? What's the deal?

Thanks


----------



## Ernicus

No news on the subject.


----------



## xabit

*bump*

Was a mod ever selected?


----------



## keith foster

What is the status of the selection?  I would like to participate as a contestant and this contest is one I would enjoy.


----------



## Justman1020

I feel like I just read a episode of survivor. 

Except nobody has won anything after months and months. 
And there's still no photo challenge each month.


----------



## keith foster

Status?


----------



## Buckster

Management:Everything's under control. Situation: normal.Members:What happened?Management:Had a slight weapons malfunction, but everything's perfectly alright now. We're fine, we're all fine, here now, thank you. How are you?Members:We're sending a squad up.Management:Negative, negative, we have a reactor leak here, now. Give us a few minutes to lock it down. Large leak, very dangerous.Members:Who is this? What's your operating number?Management:*BLAST!!!*  Boring conversation anyway. Luke we're gonna have company!


----------



## ratssass

fubar


----------



## bluehouse

I love photographic and I love take challenges.


----------

